# Under slab leak??



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

What kind of equipment do prfessionals use to detect under slab leaks?

Is it a listening device of some sort?

I have a good sized under slab *hot *water leak under in a rental condo of mine. The noise is *very* apparent in the back to back bathroom wallss. It is as loud as say, when the toilet is refilling, but since there is _no water showing_, it's obviously going out under the slab. 

My plan is to remove the 30" wide vanity cabinet and jackhammer the floor to access the leak but I want to be more certain that the leak is *close* by.

Should I spend the $150 for a leak locator service of just proceed? I can easily do the repairs but if the leak is 10 feet away under the carpeted living room floor, I don't want to mess with removing/replacing the vanity.

It sounds *awfully* close to the bathroom but?????

Crap. I suppose I just need to cough up the $150. In the old days ( a couple years ago) I wouldn't think twice about it but work (electrical :jester is still slow as hell and $150 is more important than it used to be.


Any input will be apreciated. I have to decide tonight and call a locator tomorrow.​


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

If you can get a competent leak detector to find your leak for $150 you should jump on it. Around here they get $500 minimum.


----------



## calhomeremodel (Mar 12, 2010)

Definately go with the leak detector. The sound can be decieving.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> Definately go with the leak detector. The sound can be decieving.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I was just looking for another set of eyes on the issue. Thanks.


Actually, I hope it's in the living room. The carpet will be easier to deal with than the vanity.


----------



## peterjames (Mar 11, 2010)

There are two methods of leak detection. Unless you're a plumber, happen to own a geophone or an extreme DIYer, call on the pros.

By applying the geophone -- an electronic listening device -- an operator can actually hear water dripping or flowing. By using the device around plumbing, the operator can identify where water is moving out of the system.

another method of leak detection, is leak detection via pressure testing equipment. Again, it takes know-how and additional equipment to conduct a pressure test. Your wisest move is to hire builder, plumbing contractor or leak detection company that has the right stuff to do the job.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Split copper, right where I thought it was, under the vanity cabinet.

$185 bucks "wasted".


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats always the way. But still a good price.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Split copper, right where I thought it was, under the vanity cabinet.
> 
> $185 bucks "wasted".


But you didn't know that, so what was wasted?
If you thought that why didn't you act on it?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My dad (rip) was confident he knew where the leak was under his slab. He could hear it clearly at that point, in the middle of the house. I scheduled to go tear up the slab and fix it but before I got there the leak surfaced in a big way, in the front yard. 

Sound can travel through those copper water pipes quite well.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I've been able to find leaks on hot water using an infrared pyrometer, find the hottest spot in the slab and you usually have found your leak.


----------

